# FS: Neocaridina heteropoda (wild type red cherry shrimp)



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Neocaridina heteropoda shrimps for sale, these are the wild type cherry, and have a few color variations (yellow, green, dark blue, and transparent). 

Their population has exploded in my pleco tanks, and I need to clear some out~ (Avoid keeping these with your other neocaridina speices, unless you want them to cross breed!)

Asking 40 pc for $20. PM me~


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

id be interested in some call randy 778 773 9656 thanks


shaobo said:


> I have some Neocaridina heteropoda shrimps for sale, these are the wild type cherry, and have a few color variations (yellow, green, dark blue, and transparent).
> 
> Their population has exploded in my pleco tanks, and I need to clear some out~ (Avoid keeping these with your other neocaridina speices, unless you want them to cross breed!)
> 
> Asking 40 pc for $20. PM me~


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I may be interested as well. They look like this?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

troutonafly said:


> id be interested in some call randy 778 773 9656 thanks


Thanks, feel free to PM me~ 



halonine said:


> I may be interested as well. They look like this?


The first photo you posted is an actual Red Cherry Shrimp, and the second one is Yellow Shrimps(quite a nice yellow one too, $$).

Ones I am selling are not that coloration, but some do present brown, black, blue, yellow, orange, green hues, some are just transparent.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shaobo:

Do you have any Crystal Red Shrimps for sale?

How much and what grade?

Regards,

Wayne.


----------

